# vBulletin 3.09 Update



## Pete (Jan 27, 2003)

I thought I posted this; guess I didn't.

I will be upgrading our forums to the updated version of vBulletin over the next couple of days. Expect an outage between a 1/2 hour and an hour long sometime this week. I'll probably do this update during my lunchtime, which is approximately 11:30am Arizona Time.

For full deatils of what this upgrade fixes, check out http://www.vbulletin.com/forum/showthread.php?p=959211

The new, whiz-bang version of vBulletin, 3.5 is in Release Candidate 3 stage and a final build is anticipated in approximately a month. When we update, again, outage time should be minimal.


----------



## Pete (Jan 27, 2003)

OK, we're backed up and updated.

There WERE some problems doing the upgrade (I eventually got them all ironed out), so if you see anything odd, RSVP to me or in the Problem Reports area.

EDIT Some discussion on the upgrade: http://www.saxontheweb.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=212241


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

We git any new bells & whistles with this here upgrade?


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

Did we get any new bells & whistles with this upgrade(seems much faster)?


----------

